# Putting standoffs into wood



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey all,
I'm working on a wooden cabinet to mount some servers in and I was wondering If I could drill halfway down into the wood and if there was something I could glue into the wood that has a thread in it so I could screw standoffs in. Something like this where scraggly lines are the threads. Metal preferred. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks 

Ona

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like this for standoffs  (8mm long or less)


----------



## Disparia (Jun 10, 2012)

Possible to screw in from the other side? Thru-hole M6 stand offs might make the job easier (even standoff height).


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 10, 2012)

Well its 16mm wood and I'm going to have things on the other side but if I have to thats what i'll do. I've found some round female standoffs and I'm thinking of jamming them in the wood but im not sure  if I have the right thread and size and stuff. If there are any screw-happy people that can tell me if this is the right size id be very greatful. 


xxxx	xxx	x	x   5/16"-6/32*-ALUMINUM-NO FINISH
|	|	|	|
|       |       |      Finish
|       |       Material
|	Thread
Length


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 10, 2012)

You maybe able to find what your looking for here http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l1/g55/Screws.html  They have all sorts of stuff.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 10, 2012)

Or you could drill the holes on the tight side ( sized to the standoff threads) and screw the stand offs themselves to the wood with a little glue or jb weld on the threads to hold them there.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 10, 2012)

Would something like this work? Also I think the screws your looking for have #4-40 thread.

Make the hole big enough for the anti-vibrat and glue it into the wood or something.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...m_-_6_Pack_SK03-0028-AKS.html?tl=g55c529s1384


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 10, 2012)

The main idea was to be able to remove the standoffs when I change motherboards or If I use the cabinet for actual cabinet stuff like papers. If I had the metal thingys they'd sit flush and so I have my flat wood look back. I realised I'm looking for 16mm long (or very close to it) female/female standoffs that are rounded. Not sure what thread but if someone can confirm 4-40 thread that'd be great. Delta those look perfect if they didn't have the screw attached!  Thanks everyone so far! We are close haha


----------



## Finners (Jun 10, 2012)

what is the thread size of a stand off? is it a standard 

Tappex do all sorts of thread inserts, but can imagine they will charge you a fair bit and there will be a minimal order amount. 

Here's there site just to give you ideas 

http://www.tappex.co.uk/


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 10, 2012)

If your talking about the little screw thing on the bottom you could always grind it off and mod it 
But I'm not for sure what the material is like.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 10, 2012)

why not drill and taper it from both sides to get a flush mount??


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 10, 2012)

And I might try and get a dremmel on the weekend lol and see if it'd be suitable for the job. What do you mean by tapering it?


----------



## Disparia (Jun 10, 2012)

Standard, or at least what I find the most is M6-32 size and threading.

1' M6-32 rods for my motherboard stacking project.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 10, 2012)

Here is a good site to at least find out what you may need. I don;t think they sell to Australia, but you can at least get the name of the product and look locally.

Also for the size that you need the thread isn't that big of a deal as long as its the same to what ever your fastening it to. So I would just measure how big the whole is for the motherboard screw and then find something that is close to #4-40 or M3 thread.

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/sp...asedimid10071&contextPath=Grainger&sst=subset
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/thread-insert/fasteners/ecatalog/N-8nr


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 10, 2012)

<<Onafets>> said:


> And I might try and get a dremmel on the weekend lol and see if it'd be suitable for the job. What do you mean by tapering it?



for flush mounting the screws. dont know exactly what its called. english isnt my mother tongue


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 10, 2012)

ahh yesss...
counter sink bits


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 10, 2012)

Grangier website looks promising  So many choices to make...who knew this would be so complicated?


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 10, 2012)

I think that would be a bit to difficult to do tbh Das man


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok got it, but I don't think they ship to aus.
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Round-Standoff-6RB15?Pid=search
Or
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Round-Standoff-6RB16?Pid=search
?


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 10, 2012)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Ok got it, but I don't think they ship to aus.
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Round-Standoff-6RB15?Pid=search
> Or
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/Round-Standoff-6RB16?Pid=search
> ?



Yeah they are USA only,but just copy that info and take it to your local hardware store and they should be able to help you find it easily.
Also just make sure that all of your diameters match and will go through the hole on the motherboard. I think the hole is like 3or4mm.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 10, 2012)

Should be epic! Thanks a million for your help everyone! I'll go to my local bunnings (aus hardware store) and see if they have them other wise I'll have to arrange a deal with someone from the USA land to ship it to me  might do a project log so keep an eye out too


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 10, 2012)

<<Onafets>> said:


> Should be epic! Thanks a million for your help everyone! I'll go to my local bunnings (aus hardware store) and see if they have them other wise I'll have to arrange a deal with someone from the USA land to ship it to me  might do a project log so keep an eye out too



It's always fun to help that's why we are all here.
Sounds fun
 If you want you can always take one motherboard screw and standoff with you if you have any to the hardware store and they maybe able to measure them and get you the exact size of stuff you want.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 10, 2012)

Probably not a bad idea, otherwise I'll just get the 4-40 considering other people use it and haven't complained  Anyone from the Usa land interested in making 10 or so dollars pm me and I'll let you know if I need ya


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 10, 2012)

If you haven't sorted it already check out the speaker building section @ partsexpress.com

Think they have what you're looking for


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 10, 2012)

IF you have semi-decent wood, no "insert" is required, although it might be an idea to drill directly through the wood and then solder a wire to one of the posts, and then to ground, as I have. It's just a matter of using hte proper bit ot drill your hole, perfectly matched to the mount's inner post, and not the threads themselves. I've got the G.Sniper M3 in my "testbench" right now, waiting to get installed into my testing case, so tomorrow i can start working on the review.


----------



## Norton (Jun 10, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> Possible to screw in from the other side? Thru-hole M6 stand offs might make the job easier (even standoff height).
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47459&stc=1&d=1339334694
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47460&stc=1&d=1339335207



  Use this hardware jizzler suggested but don't go all the way through the wood with the hole, Drill in deep enough to allow the standoff to sit at about standard standoff height (or a bit higher). You would then mount the standoffs onto the board and set it down nice and snug into the drilled holes 

Second option: Scavenge and cutout a mobo tray out of an old case. Drill a hole in each corner and mount it to the wood (use a smaller spacer if you need to).... then you can use the threaded holes already setup for you from the old tray.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jun 10, 2012)

The cylinders linked above would probably work well; I would look for some with an oct/hex frame so when you embed them into the hole they will have a shape thats not going to rotate in the hole.

Gluing standoffs directly into the hole will work for a little while, until a screw gets misthreaded and tears it out because its a cylinder glues into a cylinder and nothing to actually hold it in. It will NOT work in plywood. (Been there, done that.) Wood glue wont actually bond to the standoff, where it will with wood.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 11, 2012)

Jizzler said:


> Standard, or at least what I find the most is M6-32 size and threading.
> 
> 1' M6-32 rods for my motherboard stacking project.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=47461&stc=1&d=1339338942



i have the same keyboard!


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Or you could drill the holes on the tight side ( sized to the standoff threads) and screw the stand offs themselves to the wood with a little glue or jb weld on the threads to hold them there.



^Best solution.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jun 12, 2012)

Im drilling a hole the whole way through and superglueing the rods completely flush with the wood. That way standoffs won't become useless if they are stripped and I can remove them later and get my cabinet back


----------

